# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Motor của Minas A4 và Minas E Series có dùng chung được không?

## Bluebird

E thấy motor của Minas A4 với Minas E giống hệt nhau, khác mỗi mã, thì các bác cho em hỏi Motor của A4 có dùng được với Driver Minas E không?
E xin chân thành cám ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> E thấy motor của Minas A4 với Minas E giống hệt nhau, khác mỗi mã, thì các bác cho em hỏi Motor của A4 có dùng được với Driver Minas E không?
> E xin chân thành cám ơn


nếu ko lầm là chắc dc, xui lắm là ko vì dòng A4 đã detect CS và model motor :v

----------


## Bluebird

> nếu ko lầm là chắc dc, xui lắm là ko vì dòng A4 đã detect CS và model motor :v


Thank bác, 50/50 ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thank bác, 50/50 ạ


vì chưa test bao giờ loại cả, có test minas a3 với driver a4 thì okay nhưng dòng A

----------


## thuyên1982

em có thử rồi nhưng không được. bác có motor a4 bao nhiêu w vậy? đổi cho em nhé em có motor E 100w 200w và 400w.
đang thiếu a4 100w và 400w.

----------


## Bluebird

Em lại chỉ có loại 750W thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> em có thử rồi nhưng không được. bác có motor a4 bao nhiêu w vậy? đổi cho em nhé em có motor E 100w 200w và 400w.
> đang thiếu a4 100w và 400w.


Bác Thuyên cần driver 400w dòng E không? Mình đang dư nè. 2tr2/cái.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> Bác Thuyên cần driver 400w dòng E không? Mình đang dư nè. 2tr2/cái.


cảm ơn bác em đang còn mấy bộ e vất só.

----------


## inhainha

> cảm ơn bác em đang còn mấy bộ e vất só.


Vậy motor 400w còn thừa đó bác có bán không? Cho xin giá hợp lý để mình ghép cặp với driver mình.

----------

